# need some help to find info on my horses back ground x



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What would really help would be if you could tell people what country you are in maybe?


----------



## jessiew (Jun 12, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> What would really help would be if you could tell people what country you are in maybe?


England (Dorset)


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Try contacting this stud:

*Rainhill Welsh Cobs
Long Acre Farm
Hartslock Bridleway
Whitchurch-on-Thames
Reading RG8 7QX


Tel: 0118 984 4587

Email: [email protected]*



They may be able to help you.


----------



## jessiew (Jun 12, 2012)

thaks ever so much i have emailed them x


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope they can get you some more information and photos, but since it looks as if both those horses have been through their place, it looked like the perfect place to start.

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## jessiew (Jun 12, 2012)

yh me to have emailed them but no replay at the moment x


----------



## BeckyLou (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but is there any chance this user is still around? I have information on Crossfield Caradog


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

BeckyLou said:


> Hi, I know this is an old thread but is there any chance this user is still around? I have information on Crossfield Caradog


The OP hasn't been around the forum since May 2013, just checked their public profile which lists the day of their last activity on the forum


----------

